# What are the pros and cons of the new spiral wrapped rods.



## feebleoldman

I am showing my ignorence in this subject. Quoting Albert Einstein 
" Everyone is ignorent, just about different subjects." I am planning to buy a geneal purpose jigging pole for snapper and grouper any good suggestions?


----------



## lobsterman

The acid wrap or spiral wrap help relieve the torque commonly associated with a loaded downward pull of a conventional pole with big fish. They try to twist in your hands while fighting fist, so in essence you are fighting two things. The spiral does away with the twisting action all together, leaving you with all your energy going toward whipping up on big wally.


----------



## Brad King

If I have my facts straight. With the guides placed on top of the blank while loaded. The blank will have a tendency to want to start spinning or twisting. The line is pulling to one side or other of the rod trying to force the guides to the bottom. With an Acid wrapped rod the guides are already doing what the line wants to do which is pull straight down through the guides.

Path of least resistance kind of a thing!


----------



## Billcollector

Exactly. I actually have a t90l built this way and it handles fish great.


----------



## amarcafina

Friend of mine built one for my wife and I like it so much I'm having him build one for me also !!


----------



## redlegs

= less stress on hands and forearms over longer periods of time and while fishing deeper waters. Energy (as mentioned above) not used for preventing "twist"..


----------



## Charlie2

*Spiral Wrapped Rods*

Pros? Many; Cons?: They look funny!

Get prepared for the many questions/comments.

I just tell them that I was drunk when I built it.

That's where the name 'Acid' rods came from. Jim AkuHead(Racela) once remarked that they look like they were made by someone on acid!

So much for prattle. Let's get after them fish. C2


----------



## Scout800

Are there any mainstream companies producing these or are they just mainly custom built rods?


----------



## Charlie2

Scout800 said:


> Are there any mainstream companies producing these or are they just mainly custom built rods?


Cabelas has them for sale. I haven't seen the setup yet, but beware of some rods being called 'spiral wrapped'. There are many ways of doing a spiral. If done correctly, they will cast as well as a conventional, guides-on-top rod. 

I use it on long surf rods as well as others and they work well. C2


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

New, thats funny John at J&M taught me how to build a "Roberts Wrap" as he called it exactly 25 years ago. Im sure it was used way before this . If you think the bottom fishing rods are great try a flipping stick like a bass rod, it uses one to two less guides and has less vibration when casting, pretty awesome there just too hard to market.


----------



## Charlie2

*Roberts Wraap*

The spiral wrap was patented by a guy named Scanlon in 1909.

I learned it from Joy Dunlap who learned it from Chuck Roberts of Kansas City at a trade show.

Joy always labeled his rods as 'Roberts Wrap by Joy Dunlap'. I used this wrap but couldn't make it work on a surf rod because it transitioned in a matter of inches. I used it mostly for bottom rods continuing to try to make it work on a surf rod.

A friend of mine sent me an article by Ralph O'Quinn who fathered the 'O'Quinn' or slow spiral method. I had my answer.

I continued to work on my surf rods even when told that I couldn't do it.

Today; there's an 'expert' behind every tree; all with a different method of doing things. Whatever works. I still build a self imposed modified slow spiral. C2


----------

